# Blender Shopping



## adam_Cullen (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello Hello!

Not sure if this is the best place to post this, but I have been really getting into purees lately and my blender is just not working like it used too. I am looking for an upgrade for my personal kitchen as was wondering what some of your thoughts on Vitamix vs Ninja. I wasn't sure if the hype was real, because I feel like I would get more value out the the Ninja due to its versatility. Not sure which to go with, but would love some of all your thoughts. 

Here are the two that I am considering:

Vitamix:


https://www.amazon.com/Vitamix-Explorian-Professional-Grade-Low-Profile-Container/dp/B07CX95VRT/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIieL67OWF8QIVlyCtBh3VqAv-EAAYAiAAEgJj2fD_BwE&hvadid=323389388879&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9029659&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=b&hvrand=10265332692815822158&hvtargid=kwd-328912984045&hydadcr=28325_10733307&keywords=vitamix+mixer+blender&qid=1623078310&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFZOVdPMUs3U0FNTkMmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAyNjk2NDUzMVM1T0lFUEUwT0VGJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAzMTY2NjZBTEoxRFRaSVpSREUmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl



Ninja:


Amazon.com


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jun 7, 2021)

I've never used a Ninja, but I can attest to Vitamix quality. Mine has made smoothies with frozen fruit basically every day for the last 10 years (plus many other things from nut butters to purees) and still works like new. Pretty sure it will continue to do so for at least another decade or two. Worthy investment. You don't need other attachments. You just need a workhorse motor that will pulverize food into oblivion. Vitamix has that in spades.


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 7, 2021)

The Vitamix blenders refurbished by Vitamix tend to be a really good deal. Refurbished by third parties may be a larger question mark. My exposure to Ninja has been fairly limited and it wasn't to that specific model but I didn't get the impression that it was even remotely comparable quality to Vitamix, or Breville for that matter (I haven't used a Blendtec). FWIW Fakespot thinks the Ninja reviews are liberally salted with shilling fakes. IME the original tall, narrow, Vitamix container actually works better than the shorter, wider, "compact" versions in most applications.


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2021)

The question should be Vmix or Blendtec. I've used the Ninja in the old folks kitchen and the puree is not comparable to the Vmix. By a long shot. And we do a lot of puree. The Ninja is ok, sort of, for a ground consistency but won't last a year of daily use. 

Biggest hurdle to Vmix is selling the director on a $600 outlay. Once there there's no looking back.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jun 7, 2021)

The Vitamix blenders refurbished by Vitamix tend to be a really good deal.

This is exactly what I bought years ago. The company is great too. Every time a ruin a plunger by hitting it into the blades, I've called Vitamix and they've sent me a new one for free.


----------



## btbyrd (Jun 7, 2021)

Vitamix over Ninja for sure, at least if purees are the main thing you'll be doing. Waring pro blenders (e.g., the MX1200XTX) are comparable to the Vitamix in terms of power and interface.. Blendtecs are powerful, but their interface isn't to my liking. I like the direct interfaces of the basic Vitamixes and the Warings where there's two paddle switches and a knob. Direct control; less stuff to break.


----------



## AT5760 (Jun 7, 2021)

I've got a Ninja that gets used exclusively at home. It's fine, but not overly impressive. The only reason that I bought it, and have kept it, is because I don't use it much. If I used a blender frequently, I'd invest in a Vitamix.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have a 5200 and I think it's pretty great. Not cheap but you may never have to buy another blender


----------



## timebard (Jun 7, 2021)

I've had a Ninja (not the one you linked but pretty similar) for 2-3 years. Contemplated getting a Vitamix but couldn't justify paying 4x more at the time. We use it a few times a week for soups, smoothies, pesto, etc and it's held up great, zero issues. We don't do things like nut butters or purees too often but it has worked for those applications. The smaller blender jars for smoothies are handy if you want to make a smoothie to go in the morning or blend a small quantity of stuff that would just fly around in a full size pitcher.

I don't doubt that the Vitamix or Blendtec are better and will last longer, but if the prices for those two are out of range the Ninja does a pretty decent job.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Had a nice kitchenaid that finally needed replacement. Went with vmix over blendtec based on past positive experience and am yet again impressed. My wife told me I was stupid for not making the switch sooner.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 7, 2021)

I bought the VMix Explorian E320 at Costco, during Christmas sales period a couple of years ago. I paid $299. CDN (roughly $240. U.S. at the time and it was brand new/ fully warranted, plus an extra container. The deal was so good that I bought another to give as a gift for my girlfriends' daughter.

The E320 has a larger motor than the E310.


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> I have a 5200 and I think it's pretty great. Not cheap but you may never have to buy another blender



Huh? I've had to buy 4 so far.....

One for me, one for daughter, one for neice and one for sister. I think I'm done.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 7, 2021)

I wonder, does anyone ever sharpen or replace the blades? I confess that I sharpened the blades on our previous stick blender as it got dull eventually...it worked better afterwards, yet the next thing was that the motor lost it's magic smoke.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 7, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> I wonder, does anyone ever sharpen or replace the blades? I confess that I sharpened the blades on our previous stick blender as it got dull eventually...it worked better afterwards, yet the next thing was that the motor lost it's magic smoke.


I'll be surprised if anybody does sharpen the blades. The V-Mix blades are very beefy compared to anything else I looked at in the category. We often crush ice for frozen margarita's,,,, no problem.

The main feature of the V-Mix, is the flow-pattern created by the containers' interior design. Ingredients are thrust upward at the sides of the containers, then drawn very aggressively down the center toward the blades. The large-diameter blades also have a very high tip-speed.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 7, 2021)

yeah ice crushes, it probably shatters even when you hit it at high speed with a blunt object whizzing around.
My observation (I think) was more geared towards whizzing greens/tomato etc in soups and sauces etc, crushed leaves taste different then cut leaves...like with onions which can produce an oily wet seal like flavor when mashed.

(nice, frozen margarita's now that is an idea for these warm days)


----------



## big_adventure (Jun 7, 2021)

My parents have a vmix (no idea the model) that they have used daily for smoothies for 15 years and it's still chugging along.

If you were going more expensive, I'd say look into a Thermomix, but they are a lot more (granted, they do a ton more as well). I've had one for 12 years and it's still doing yeoman's work when called upon.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 7, 2021)

Vitamix is what we used in all the pro kitchens I’ve worked in except one where we had a big commercial-only Waring or something. I actually don’t like them because the motor always overloads when you’re trying to do anything of substance. At work my go-to move when I need something to be very smooth (at which the Vmix does excel) but it’s hard, heavy, viscous, etc. is to use the robot-coupe first and then the blender. I’ve also been looking for a blender for home and am leaning towards the Kitchenaid Pro and definitely not the vitamix, but I hadn’t run into blendtec yet.

I’d love to fit a blender with a high-torque motor off some other piece of equipment, and a proper gear system to provide the high revs and so that the blades turn with that much more force at low revs, and see what happens.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jun 7, 2021)

Hope you saw the Top Gear episode with a V8 powered blender...


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 7, 2021)

I did, with the brick. Maybe not quite like that...


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2021)

My last (and only) Kitchen Aid blender had a metal to plastic interface between the motor and carafe. This piss poor design lasted maybe a year.


----------



## Kgp (Jun 7, 2021)

Buying a Vitamix? Make sure it's on this list of deals


Buying a Vitamix? Make sure it's on this list of deals




lifeisnoyoke.com





great site and good people.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Jun 7, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> I wonder, does anyone ever sharpen or replace the blades? I confess that I sharpened the blades on our previous stick blender as it got dull eventually...it worked better afterwards, yet the next thing was that the motor lost it's magic smoke.


AFAIK it is not advised to sharpen Vitamix blades. They don’t work by cutting, they work by pulverizing food at very high speed.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 7, 2021)

Vitamix. Common in restaurants. So no slouch for home use.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 7, 2021)

daveb said:


> My last (and only) Kitchen Aid blender had a metal to plastic interface between the motor and carafe. This piss poor design lasted maybe a year.



was it the pro line? That’d be a bummer


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't recall if "Pro". Do remember that both mine and my daughter's went tits up within a month of each other.


----------



## karaRobert (Sep 8, 2022)

I prefer to blend with frozen fruits and that will burn out many motors... trust me. But this Ninja Fit QB3001SS handles the frozen stuff (and greens) no problem. I love that it only comes with two attachments- two perfectly sized cups made of excellent materials.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Sep 8, 2022)

Vitamix for the win!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 1, 2022)

Like Osterizer classic with stainless steel body, glass bucket. Single speed with pulse. 

Always cut up frozen fruit with knife not to overload motor. Cold juice or water all that frozen fruit no need ice cubes. They last for years & don't take up too much space. Glass so much better than plastic. We drink smoothie almost every day so it stays on the counter.


----------



## Justinv (Nov 1, 2022)

One big advantage of a vitamix is you can buy spare parts for it. All my other home appliances are discontinued after a few years and you can’t get replacement containers, blades, etc., so you end up replacing it.

I have a small breville blender in addition to a vitamix and I have never been able to buy replacement blade or cups for the breville.


----------

